# "affordable" AI



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 20, 2011)

what other options are there for a AI other then arimidex? was hoping to get something a little bit more affordable...

 i was going to go with econtroll from IM but they are out of stock and i will be starting my cycle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 20, 2011)

arimidex is about as affordable as it gets, go with a research chem version from a reputable site and it's cheap

I wouldn't trust any OTC ai's, I've heard things like 6-oxo work ok but I still wouldn't take any chances personally


----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2011)

The absolute most cost effective way to control estrogen on cycle is letrozole. you need so little to get the job done. 1 Bottle will last forever as an AI


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 20, 2011)

^that is true, it seems like no matter how low a dose I use though it wrecks my libido


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2011)

Pardon my NEWBISH, but isnt aromasin an AI?  Still learning a lot of the lingo so if im wrong kick me in the nuts and move on.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah aromasin is an AI, but more expensive than a-dex though it has benefits that make it worth it to many people.


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 20, 2011)

Letro is cheapest..aromasin is most expensive


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> The absolute most cost effective way to control estrogen on cycle is letrozole. you need so little to get the job done. 1 Bottle will last forever as an AI



how much would be suggested when paired with 500mg of test/week?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> yeah aromasin is an AI, but more expensive than a-dex though it has benefits that make it worth it to many people.



Good, I could have sworn I was right.  That is what Im using and didnt think it was costly.  I guess each persons wallet is different(and mine is small) but if the difference is 20.00 and someone complains then they need to not be doing a cycle.  Sorry, rant.


----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> how much would be suggested when paired with 500mg of test/week?


 
.25 eod


----------



## troubador (Oct 21, 2011)

6-oxo is like the most expensive AI you can buy.


----------



## testodave (Oct 21, 2011)

What about gen shi aridex? Thats what im on right now...


----------



## rage racing (Oct 21, 2011)

what do you consider expensive? Aromasin I got didnt seem that pricey.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2011)

rage racing said:


> what do you consider expensive? Aromasin I got didnt seem that pricey.



My sentiments exactly.  25.00 for what many consider to be one of the best sounds okay to me.  Nickel and diming is going to get you bitch tits


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

It depends where he lives. A lot of guys use nolva or proviron on cycle cuz adex is $260 where they live, and nolva is $6.

For 500 mg of test, you probably don't need nothing, except if you are very sensitive.
If you live in the US, than AIs are bargain.


----------



## rage racing (Oct 21, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> It depends where he lives. A lot of guys use nolva or proviron on cycle cuz adex is $260 where they live, and nolva is $6.
> 
> For 500 mg of test, you probably don't need nothing, except if you are very sensitive.
> If you live in the US, than AIs are bargain.


 Says the OP lives in IL which I am figuring is Illinois. I wouldnt skimp out on any part of my cycle. IMHO.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 21, 2011)

humangrade AI's can be expensive as fuck, maybe that's what op is looking at?


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 21, 2011)

maybe im looking at the wrong thing or the wrong place then, i looked at a couple of sponsors here and the cheapest for arimidex was $145

pm's welcome


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.purchasepeptides.com/research-chemicals/exemestane-25mg-x-30ml-2-pack/


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2011)

Best deal right there.  I went to ep but that was before I knew about pp


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 21, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Best deal right there. I went to ep but that was before I knew about pp


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks guys!!  

so .25mg EOD...what would be used to measure/take?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd go with .25mg ED, I was using .5mg ED when on test/dbol but I am somewhat prone to estrogen sides. .25mg EOD sounds like too little to me. It should come with a dropper though for dosing


----------



## TBLAZIN (Oct 21, 2011)

does suck, my dr. charges 3.00 a pop for 1.5mg anastrozole...


----------



## Caz Rad (Oct 22, 2011)

0.25mg - 0.5mg EOD is a typical dose, especially if just using Test. It's a lot easier cutting tablets in half than quarters because A-Dex tabs are small. Keep in mind everyone is different so start low and adjust as needed.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

Caz Rad said:


> 0.25mg - 0.5mg EOD is a typical dose, especially if just using Test. It's a lot easier cutting tablets in half than quarters because A-Dex tabs are small. Keep in mind everyone is different so start low and adjust as needed.


 

Definitely start low, but make sure you have plenty on hand in case you're one of us unfortunately souls who need tons of AI


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 28, 2011)

just received the exemestane and it came with a dropper with no markings. if i go 0.5mg EOD how much of the dropper needs to be filled?


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 28, 2011)

letro works great..some say its to harsh, but if i am on around 750mg test a week..
.5mg letro e3d works great


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 28, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> letro works great..some say its to harsh, but if i am on around 750mg test a week..
> .5mg letro e3d works great



Does that hurt your sex drive?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 28, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> just received the exemestane and it came with a dropper with no markings. if i go 0.5mg EOD how much of the dropper needs to be filled?



I would use an oral syringe instead.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 28, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Does that hurt your sex drive?




it doesnt bother mine the least.


----------



## anab0lix (Oct 29, 2011)

Rc aromasin aka exemestane is fairly cheap.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 29, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Rc aromasin aka exemestane is fairly cheap.




it is, but often many people need to dose 25mg ed..vs adex or letro eod or e3d..  if i could get it hella cheap to where it didnt run me $30 a month for aromasin at 25mg a day i would be all over it


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 29, 2011)

Anastrozole/arimidex actually cheaper than letrozole if u check with some of the sponsors


----------

